

Racket v6.1.1 released: fixes for Yosemite/32-bit Windows and lib improvements - racketlang
http://blog.racket-lang.org/2014/11/racket-v611.html

======
jarcane
Awesome. Updated as soon as I heard. Like the speed improvement in DrRacket
boot-times, I still find I do most of my Racketeering there.

